# Anyone heard of New Star cutter plotter?



## JDesigns (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,

I have the opportunity to buy a used New Star OM-70 but cannot find much about this brand/model. I would use it, initially, for auto decals and signs but would like the ability to also do t-shirt vinyl. We currently do screen printing, sublimation and heat transfer.

I originally planned on purchasing a Roland GX-24 but I can get the New Star for a considerable amount less. 

Anyone have any experience with or knowledge of this brand?

Thanks!


----------



## Kim Vaughan (Apr 27, 2007)

Howdie! New Star is from the Omega brand, hence the OM70, OM60 etc. It is a great workhorse. I am on my second one now, never had a problem at all. Cheap, reliable and easy to use. No, I don't sell them, I am just a user. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## JDesigns (Feb 25, 2007)

Great, that's what I needed to know. 

It was such a good deal, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't regret it later!


----------



## Kim Vaughan (Apr 27, 2007)

You are welcome Jennifer. Mine has paid for itself over and over. Enjoy!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, Is there a website where I can see this cutter and price?

Thanks R.


----------



## JDesigns (Feb 25, 2007)

I purchased this one from a friend. It has been used quite a lot but I plugged it in and cut over 100 reflective vehicle id's and 50 signs in one day without any problems. It has almost paid for itself already!

I cannot wait to get some shirt vinyl.

Here is the manufacturer's site: Inkjet printer & Cutting plotter - Digital Graphics Incorporation I am not sure about price, since I bought mine used.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it and it's working great for you. I did the same thing when I got mine, did a fairly big job and nearly paid for it with that one job. Again congrats


----------



## lizzie (Nov 10, 2008)

did you get some help. I need help as well.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This thread is over 18 months old!...what sort of help...w/same cutter, different cutter, w/software or..???


----------



## lizzie (Nov 10, 2008)

i purchased used omea om-60 new star. I'm not having any luck with my computers recognizing the printer. I was wondering if it took a specific program/software to run. It did come with it's software interaged on the printer cable. I've tried Windows XP and 98.


----------

